# my mostly african 75 gallon



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i have been collecting some fish for my to be african river tank for a while but there is not very many out there 
im trying to keep fish from the niger river so its even more difficult to find fish, i might get some kribs sometime but i haven't decided yet 
the fish i have at the moment are 2 polypterus senegalus, a pair of jewel cichlids (im not too sure what species), a synodontis euptera, and 2 tin foils
if someone knows where i can get some other africans like mormyrids, or larger african barbs or tetras let me know
i want to add some anubias and bolbitis but i think the tinfoils might eat them 
hope you like it 
suggestions welcome


----------



## dree (Apr 25, 2010)

Ctenopoma kinsleyae would be a nice addition. They're a predatory ambush hunter from the niger river that prefer to wait for meals in leaf litter. Tough enough to hold their own with the bottom dwelling bichirs. Also, pretty cool looking fish. =)


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

i always love the natural looking tanks, very nice


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

Chronick said:


> i always love the natural looking tanks, very nice


natural looking tanks are my favourite 
fish act differently when they have lots of leaves and small twigs to move around and around in its very interesting


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i spent a little more time planning out the planting i want to do in my tank, im thinking some dwarf hairgrass, anubias, and i want to put in a lilly or lotus type plant off centre to the left, and some bolbitis if some becomes available


----------

